# Game #82 (4/19): New Orleans Hornets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

New Orleans Hornets (38-43) @ Los Angeles Lakers (44-37)



Date: Wenesday, April 19th
Time: 7:30 pm​  
Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C.Paul </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Butler </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Mason </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.West </td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Brown </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Johnson </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Jackson </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Bass </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Norris </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Snyder </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.1*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">z-San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>62</td> <td>19</td> <td>.765</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>34-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>41-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-3</nobr></td> <td>95.7</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">y-Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>53</td> <td>28</td> <td>.654</td> <td>9</td> <td><nobr>31-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>31-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-6</nobr></td> <td>108.4</td> <td>102.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">y-Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>44</td> <td>37</td> <td>.543</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>26-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>100.4</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">x-Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>60</td> <td>21</td> <td>.741</td> <td>2</td> <td><nobr>34-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>37-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-3</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">x-Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>48</td> <td>33</td> <td>.593</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>30-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>30-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-10</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.6</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">x-LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>46</td> <td>35</td> <td>.568</td> <td>16</td> <td><nobr>27-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>95.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">x-LA Lakers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>44</td> <td>37</td> <td>.543</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>26-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-7</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.3</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*x-Sacramento*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*44*</td> <td>*38*</td> <td>*.537*</td> <td>*18 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*27-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-24*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*30-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.9*</td> <td>*97.3*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.5*</td><td><nobr>*Won 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-2*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>40</td> <td>41</td> <td>.494</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td>92.2</td> <td>94.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*NO/Oklahoma City*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>*38*</td> <td>*43*</td> <td>*.469*</td> <td>*24*</td> <td><nobr>*24-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-26*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*25-26*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-9*</nobr></td> <td>*92.8*</td> <td>*95.4*</td> <td class="redfont">*-2.6*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>34</td> <td>47</td> <td>.420</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>15-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-14</nobr></td> <td>90.1</td> <td>91.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>34</td> <td>47</td> <td>.420</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>21-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-12</nobr></td> <td>98.4</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>34</td> <td>47</td> <td>.420</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>102.5</td> <td>105.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>33</td> <td>48</td> <td>.407</td> <td>29</td> <td><nobr>24-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-10</nobr></td> <td>91.7</td> <td>93.5</td> <td class="redfont">-1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>21</td> <td>60</td> <td>.259</td> <td>41</td> <td><nobr>15-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-35</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-41</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-13</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>98.2</td> <td class="redfont">-9.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Should be a win.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

If Lakers lose this then I will win the contest and Cris will have to pay me out.

BOO!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I hope they win, 45 ins owuld look a lot better than 44 for Kobe's MVP resumee, but then again, I don't know who'd I'd rather the Lakers played in the first round, S.A. or Phoenix.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If the Laker starters play 35 minutes or more, yes, they should win, because NO tanked their previous game, and I see no reason why they won't tank their last game too.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

First, a win.

Second, Kobe goes for 50 in 3 quarters.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, finally the final game of the season!

It's been a long, fun ride with a number of ups and downs but I feel the best has yet to come. PHX better watch out! :yes:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Win this and whoop some Suns ***. Oh, pretty please. I think I could just die if that happens...

peace


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I expect Lakers to win this easily. Hornets will not have West, Claxton and possibly no Mason. Most bench players will get the burn for this last game of the regular season.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lakers need to win this one and then think about how to beat Phoenix four times.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers should just sit out all the starters and let the bench play out this game due to risking injury to the starters. I dont care if we win or loose because its all about playoff mentality now from here on in. 

Its been a long long journey my friends and the moment is finally here. The Los Angeles Lakers are once again in the playoffs and its a whole different ball game now!

The NBA...its FAAANNNNTASTIC!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Lakers should just sit out all the starters and let the bench play out this game due to risking injury to the starters. I dont care if we win or loose because its all about playoff mentality now from here on in.
> 
> Its been a long long journey my friends and the moment is finally here. The Los Angeles Lakers are once again in the playoffs and its a whole different ball game now!
> 
> The NBA...its FAAANNNNTASTIC!



We can't , If we lose the game and Sacremento wins then they have the tie breaker and we'd be the 8th seed.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

The starters have to play--it's not like the Suns, who were locked in their spot, no matter who else did what. But this is an easy win. Unless Kobe wants to make a Statement, there's no reason he should have to play the fourth quarter; the lead should be big enough so he's not needed.

Laurie


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We can also use this thread to follow the Kings and Sonics game tonight.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Boo!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I hope they win, 45 ins owuld look a lot better than 44 for Kobe's MVP resumee, but then again, I don't know who'd I'd rather the Lakers played in the first round, S.A. or Phoenix.


Same here, I do believe that the SAS will be a different beast come playoff time but for a convincing win against them this season it seems like we matchup better against SAS, plus Phoenix with Nash whopped us the last 2 years..


But with the way this team has been ballin lately, I think we have a higher percentage of winning against Phoenix. Phoenix cant stop Kobe, Kwame imposes an advantage against Brian Grant, and it seems like they really dont have a match for Lamar Odom...I would really keep my eye on Marion, we've been sleeping on this guy eventhough he continues to punish us, if we can contain this guy I would feel more confident closing a series.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe drops 70 points, and the Lakers win.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kings have a 9 point lead in the first.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Sonics have a 3 point lead to start the 4th.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sactown wins, so we should beat NOH. 

On the sidenote, Allen needs 5 more to tie Scott's record.

peace


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Scouting Report: Hornets










*Game Breakdown Lakers vs. Hornets*

It comes down to this….six months and 81 games (including Kobe’s epic 81 point performance in January) and now if we win we go on to the Valley of The Sun to play Phoenix and if we lose it’s time to take a stroll on the famous Riverwalk and meet the defending World Champion San Antonio Spurs. The best part of the situation is that we know for a fact that we will be playing beyond Wednesday night. Now for the task at hand.

The New Orleans Hornets under head coach Byron Scott and Rookie of the Year Chris Paul are one of the feel good stories of the year in the NBA. From being enthusiastically welcomed by their adopted hometown of Oklahoma City, to being the first pro sports team to return and play games in New Orleans, and most importantly being in the thick of the hunt for a playoff berth until last week, this team has been through a lot and responded admirably. They have a bright future. Byron Scott showed what a truly great coach he is by adjusting his system to fit his players. Many coaches would let their egos get in the way but early in the season Byron tweaked his approach. While they still run some of the “Princeton” offense, they have become one of the the most dangerous fast break teams in the league with Chris Paul as the initiator.

The combination of Chris Paul and David West gives Hornets fans reason for optimism. Paul is one of only a few players in the league who is capable of forcing the game to be played at the pace and tempo he wants. West is a hard working big man who is as comfortable in the low post as he is picking and popping and hitting perimeter shots out to about 18-20 feet. They also have Desmond Mason healthy again and welcome his athleticism back to the lineup. He gives them a great lane runner/finisher on the break and another low post threat. Another piece of this young nucleus that they will be counting on for years is second year player (straight from high school) JR Smith. He is an athletic player who can shoot from distance (although sometimes he falls too much in love with the 3 point shot).

Unless you are a hardcore NBA fan – or scout – you may not recognize some of the names that you will see Wednesday night. Linton Johnson III has been playing well for the Hornets. He can shoot the 3 and is aggressive on the boards. Arvydas Macijauskas is a rookie from Lithuania who is a typical European sharpshooter. Brandon Bass is a big body banger from LSU.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> We can't , If we lose the game and Sacremento wins then they have the tie breaker and we'd be the 8th seed.


my bad...i thought we were locked for 7th seed. 

with that said, hope the lakers win easily and injured free after this game going into the....

*P L A Y O F F S ! ! ! !  * 

Oh yea..can you feel the energy!!!? Can you feel the love!!? Lets get us some Phoenix Suns! Woot! :banana:





















:clap:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

All Kobe needs is three points to assure himself as being the 4th(I think) player to average 35.0 PPG or more.

He's at 2797 points on the season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe drops 45 in 3 quarters...takes the rest of the night off.
Lamar; 22, 13, 8

when's game 1 assuming we play the suns


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sat or Sun... schedule isnt out yet


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice notes from Phil.



> With the Lakers hemmed in by the salary cap, Jackson predicted few moves of consequence during the off-season because "a lot of our players are young and they're going to be here with us regardless next year."





> "We don't have a lot of changeover planned for this next season, so we hope that we grow through this year into the next. If one can feed into the other, that's what we're hoping to do."





> Jackson, on whether he considered this season successful: "Yes. It's met the expectation that I've had, so that's a success."


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd rather play the Spurs.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Spurs = No chance past 1st round.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dunno.. does it really matter? They seem to play the Spurs better than the Kings although it seems they'd have a better chance against Phoenix?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

We only beat Phoenix once and that was when we clinched our seed and you could tell Phoenix didn't care about the game whatsoever.

We DID beat the Spurs when they were actually trying to win and I believe it was on their homecourt as well.

I'd rather play Spurs.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

David West, someone that killed us last game, is not playing.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

David West not playing, Kirk Snyder not playing.

Chris Mihm is back.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ignore the regular season. The Spurs are a much different beast come playoff time. You will see, especially on the defensive side of the ball. The Suns have raped us repeatedly, but we never play them correctly. They may do so again, but to say that we have a better chance against the Spurs in the playoffs is a bit far fetched. Let's see if Phil can earn his paycheck and put forth an effective slow-the-tempo gameplan into action.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> We only beat Phoenix once and that was when we clinched our seed and you could tell Phoenix didn't care about the game whatsoever.
> 
> We DID beat the Spurs when they were actually trying to win and I believe it was on their homecourt as well.
> 
> I'd rather play Spurs.


If you also remember that was a back to back game for Spurs. I know Spurs have a losing record in back to back games. Last time I saw was 6-12, not sure what it is now. Like BH said, Spurs play totally different in playoffs. Especially Robert Horry. Spurs are defending champs, and are favored to win the West. 

I can see Lakers upsetting Suns, but can't see them beating Spurs in playoffs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time!! :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers up 32-20 at the end of 1.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad foul call on Kobe at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm looks pretty rusty but at least he got to play once before the season ends.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Has Aaron Mckie impressed anybody else other than me, I like the way he plays out there, he reminds me very much of the old Ron Harper/Brian Shaw role, and his defense has been good so far too.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Has Aaron Mckie impressed anybody else other than me, I like the way he plays out there, he reminds me very much of the old Ron Harper/Brian Shaw role, and his defense has been good so far too.



Defintly, He just he a shot too, He looks good out there.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm scores on a little hook.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Regis should be banned from TV...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers up 21!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is flipping amazing.. the game.. and Kobe.. 27 pts.. 65-38


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

65-38.
Kobe on fire!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I think Kobe's playoff ready.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 65 - Hornets 38


```
Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Walton 	7 	1-4 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 
Odom 	20 	2-7 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	4 	3 	1 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Brown 	15 	4-5 	0-0 	5-5 	3 	4 	0 	1 	0 	1 	1 	13 
Parker 	14 	1-3 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Bryant 	19 	11-18 	4-7 	1-1 	1 	4 	2 	0 	2 	0 	2 	27 
Cook 	7 	3-3 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	7 
Mihm 	8 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
McKie 	7 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Vujacic 6 	0-1 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	2 	2 
George 	4 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Jackson 7 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	114 	26-47 	5-11 	8-8 	5 	22 	11 	4 	5 	1 	10 	65 
Percentages: 	  .553 	.455 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 2
```
Only thing is Luke is injured.. hopefully he'll be OK!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets Keep This Frieght Train Rolling, No Time To Let Up


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Keep Kobe out there.... Keep this rythm going!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh screw it.. get Kobe his 8 pts and sit him.. he should have that within 2 minutes of the 3rd :rofl:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Let Kobe play the game out. It's entertainment.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> Let Kobe play the game out. It's entertainment.


Would you rather see entertainment or Kobe in the playoffs?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I want Kobe going into the playoffs with 50 points or more in his last game... Wont happen, cause he probably wont play much the second half, but thats what I want!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Would you rather see entertainment or Kobe in the playoffs?



Exactly , We're going to need everything he's got come playoff time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Would you rather see entertainment or Kobe in the playoffs?



I thought all games were supposed to be entertaining?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hrm.. I missed most of the first half.. Did Luke get hurt?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I believe Luke got elbowed in the face. He was sent to the hospital.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did it look serious?

Laugh all you want, I think Luke in a Sun's series is going to be important...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, Kobe needs to stop shooting....Extra ball hog mode right now... WE UP 30+ points rofl. Just get your team mates involved.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dayumn! Smush Parker nice crossover and reverse dunk!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe to Mason after that foul "Why man, why?"
LOL...

Kobe 33 pts... lakers up big... take him out!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mason tried apologizing alot, Even during the timeout when Kobe was talking to Coach Scott, Im guessing Kobe said ok or something.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with 35.. on 50% shooting.. he can be finished for the night now.. 7th all time in scoring in a season.. only two ahead of him!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sasha is playing like Bruce Bowen :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Sasha is playing like Bruce Bowen :laugh:



lol yea thats cracking me up, Im glad to see Mckie out there, Ive always liked his game, A verteran whos not afraid to speak up. BTW wheres Bynum?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Mason tried apologizing alot, Even during the timeout when Kobe was talking to Coach Scott, Im guessing Kobe said ok or something.



Haha that's not what happened at all. The Hornets sideline guy was right there. Kobe was talking trash with Byron Scott and Desmond joined in and Kobe said "How dare you foul _me_ like that"


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Ignore the regular season. The Spurs are a much different beast come playoff time. You will see, especially on the defensive side of the ball. The Suns have raped us repeatedly, but we never play them correctly. They may do so again, but to say that we have a better chance against the Spurs in the playoffs is a bit far fetched. Let's see if Phil can earn his paycheck and put forth an effective slow-the-tempo gameplan into action.


I believe it was a Phil Jackson-led Laker team who beat the Spurs two years ago in the WCF.

But I might be wrong.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Haha that's not what happened at all. The Hornets sideline guy was right there. Kobe was talking trash with Byron Scott and Desmond joined in and Kobe said "How dare you foul _me_ like that"



lol funny stuff


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe Kobe Kobe!!!!!!!! La Wins Baby


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers 7th seed baby! Lakers owned the Hornets, Playoffs baby!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Lakers 7th seed baby! Lakers owned the Hornets, Playoffs baby!


 :cheers: 

Pumping the fist for the Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

When they gonna award the MVP Award?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> I believe it was a Phil Jackson-led Laker team who beat the Spurs two years ago in the WCF.
> 
> But I might be wrong.


First of all, that team was loaded with veterans who have been in battles with the Spurs before (not to mention the addition of Malone--who cares about GP).

Second of all, you are wrong. The Lakeshow beat them in the Western Semis :biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kaas said:


> First of all, that team was loaded with veterans who have been in battles with the Spurs before (not to mention the addition of Malone--who cares about GP).


That hardly matters. Playoff experience is overrated. If you believe that being a veteran really matters then you should also think that the Lakers have no chance going against Phoenix.

The Lakers have 3 rookies playing major minutes.



> Second of all, you are wrong. The Lakeshow beat them in the Western Semis :biggrin:


Same diff.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that was easy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well that was easy.


 JINX IT AND DIE!!!! and yeh i can come over if the game is sunday which it looks like it will be


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> I believe it was a Phil Jackson-led Laker team who beat the Spurs two years ago in the WCF.
> 
> But I might be wrong.


That was also a Phil Jackson led team that had Shaq AND Kobe. This year's Spur's is also a better team then that years.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

alright, moot point. we're playing the suns...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Would you rather see entertainment or Kobe in the playoffs?


Touche, my ninja.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Eternal said:


> That was also a Phil Jackson led team that had Shaq AND Kobe. This year's Spur's is also a better team then that years.


If we get swept its all your fault.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> That hardly matters. Playoff experience is overrated. If you believe that being a veteran really matters then you should also think that the Lakers have no chance going against Phoenix.
> 
> *The Lakers have 3 rookies playing major minutes.*
> 
> ...


Since when?


----------

